# Lets see your tyre stretch



## tom-coupe

So after never paying much attention to tyre stretch or even thinking about it. After joe mentioned it to me about the 9 inch wide alloys that will be a nice stretch on it. Lets see your pics if anyone else has tyre stretch


----------



## LukeWS

Ive seen this on a couple of cars always wondered is it road legal or should it be for shows only? Lol


----------



## PeteT

I've always wondered why anyone would deliberately fit the wrong size tyres to their rims  But maybe I'm just getting old :wall:


----------



## Kerr

I just don't agree with it at all and personally think it looks stupid in 99% of cases. 

I want maximum rubber on the road and I want the tyres mounted safely too. 

Some of the stretches I've seen, I'm amazed the tyre even stays on the rim. 

I'm dead against stretched and cheap tyres.


----------



## Nally

What size tyres are they ?


----------



## nick_mcuk

I personally think they are downright dangerous.

Plod should be issuing big fines for this as it could cause an accident if one lets go.

Bloody stupid trend promoted by the idiot "Vee-Dub Sheep"


----------



## TJenkos

I'm on the more popular side of suggesting it looks ridiculous and dangerous.

Just wait till they pop off the bead


----------



## The Cueball

I would just hate to scrape the alloy! :lol:

aren't most of them just for show, rather than go????

I must be getting old too..... 

:thumb:


----------



## liam1

9.5 on my supra,


----------



## Matt_H

Nankang and stretch, you can't like going around corners very fast!

Ive run stretch in the past, realised it ruined my car's handling so changed tyres.


----------



## ConorF

I have a little stretch, I mean very little bit. Its for arch clearance if your cars lowered


----------



## k9vnd

EU vags mercs audis all suit stretch,uk euro look with stretch aint seen 1 yet that can pull it off in this country.


----------



## witcher

I see it this way
Any mod enhancing the performance/handling/safety of your vehicle is great.
Any mod decreasing the performance/handling/safety of your vehicle is just plain stupid and you know exactly who you are if you are going down that road, don't ya 
And yeah, I am too old to care if it looks nice or not.


----------



## alan1971

personally i would rather have more tyre and try and protect them rims better.


----------



## Derekh929

You may find you ain't insured if wrong tyre size for alloy


----------



## dave955

My stretch


----------



## Nil by mouth

Although I'm gettin on a bit I can see and appreciate both sides of the coin , I like the euro look of tiny rims on vw polos , stretched also ! but I have spent ages trawling 'tinternet for best tyres for money etc .
So I can't understand why anyone would compramise the performance of the only thing in contact with the ground , whatever the vehicle .
And then there is NANKANG omg , and to then stretch its abilities , well education can be the only cure , and this may be expensive ! 
Bit of a rant ,


----------



## dave955

I see some of you points but remember the stretch is to fit super wide wheels so most cars will still have wider rubber than standard , as for being dangerous only if you go really stupid with the stretch


----------



## Exotica

I think they look crap


----------



## xJay1337

You can all mock and laugh, having built my car for performance and actually done the research, being in the Vdub scene and having had to understand the nuances let me tell you this

We all know budget tyres are crap, nankangs are not very good but are better than Wanli, Enduro, Sava, Triangle, etc. I see loads of posts up where someone has detailed a car and it has budget tyres but no-one says anything then do they? I would never personally run any sort of budget even when I came to fit wider wheels for looks, I would find a suitable performance tyre which will stretch.

Some people who slam their cars and put wider wheels on for aesthetics need stretch to clear the arches and struts, it's part of the look. If you don't understand it then keep stchum. 
It's completely legal to a given amount of poke and the tyre tread has to be within the arch (not the sidewall) which it is in 99.9% of cases. 
The people who often do go with massive stretch are low 'n' slow. They like to look good and don't often drive fast. Arguments aside of "well it might happen where you need to avoid a danger"...? read back to my post about people who detail cars with budget tyres... screw getting it detailed at £300-400 buy some proper tyres you tight git!!!!!

Many high performance cars come with stretch FROM THE FACTORY. Porsche 911 GT2, BMW M3s, 1M, all have slight stretch.

When it comes to legality, there is no rule as such. It says the tyre must be a suitable size for the rim.
Falken for example specified the ZE912 and the FK452 to run on a 9.5 inch rim at 225/40

Which looks like this.










Then that is absolutely legal. Most manufacturers certify an 8.5 on a 225 which will give a little bit of stretch as well.

A correctly inflated tyre that is stretched is no more likely to come off than a tyre which is not stretched.
When you begin to lose air pressure (eg a puncture or are lazy and don't check) then you can get into a situation where the tyre bead bursts but this is frankly a problem faced with any tyre when you run it flat.

So draw the line in the sand, instead of cluelessly berating people. Coming from a forum where only a very small percentage do any sort of modification what so ever to their cars, I find it funny how they feel in a position to comment..


----------



## Dan!

Only a little stretch 225/35-18 on a 9.5j


----------



## VWman

I personally wouldn't have stretched tyres but I do think it looks quite cool, if you like em have em, if you don't..........don't. Simplesssssss dunno why people get so angry about it lol


----------



## Nally

I am about to change my oem sline wheels that are 225/ on a 7.5" rim
The new wheel is 8" will my 225/s be ok don't care about the stretch thing just want maximum handling and traction ?


----------



## Fiesta-125

Nally said:


> I am about to change my oem sline wheels that are 225/ on a 7.5" rim
> The new wheel is 8" will my 225/s be ok don't care about the stretch thing just want maximum handling and traction ?


Absolutely. 8 inches is 203mm so you'd could run 205 but 215 is safe a d 225 is fine for that. Will give wider rubber and a little more rim protection. Perfect


----------



## xJay1337

A 185 on an 8 is safe lol
OEM 8 inch wide is normally a 225 or a 235 anyway mate. You wouldn't notice anything looks wise if you put a 2.5

For maximum traction and handling (??) you should be worrying more about what tyre you put on that what size.. 225/40 or a 235/40 will probably be cheapest as they are more common sizes.


----------



## Nally

xJay1337 said:


> A 185 on an 8 is safe lol
> OEM 8 inch wide is normally a 225 or a 235 anyway mate. You wouldn't notice anything looks wise if you put a 2.5
> 
> For maximum traction and handling (??) you should be worrying more about what tyre you put on that what size.. 225/40 or a 235/40 will probably be cheapest as they are more common sizes.


Have mich pilot sport 2s all round. Was just worried the jump from 7.5 -8.0 may affect cornering if I am not running 235s


----------



## xJay1337

No why would it affect cornering?


----------



## Nally

xJay1337 said:


> No why would it affect cornering?


Just because audi fitted 7.5"s so guessing it was for a good reson why they didnt use an 8" wheel.

Generally I have heared of people using smaller wheels for better Corning ( not sure how that works like )


----------



## TJenkos

Thinner tyres will turn in better


----------



## Nally

TJenkos said:


> Thinner tyres will turn in better


Profile or width ?


----------



## CraigQQ

Is Dan!'s rear wheel legal there? to me that is out past the arch, and I _think _that means illegal yes?

Not trying to create an argument here.. genuine question as technically the tread of the tyre is inside the arch, but the wheel and sidewall are protruding.

I'm not a fan of the stretched look, and overly stretched looks terrible IMO but not that bothered if people have it.. their car and all that.


----------



## CraigQQ

TJenkos said:


> Thinner tyres will turn in better


but less surface contact with the road means less traction.

so while they may turn in quicker, they are also more likely to loose traction and create understeer.

On dry roads, you would want wider tyres for maximum grip.. anyone who doesn't agree only needs to check race cars, F1, BTCC ect all wide wheels.

On wet roads, narrower tyres push the water out the way more efficiently so _should _create traction more easily as the pounds per square inch is higher so the weight ratio pushing down should in theory reach the ground easier than wide tyres.

There could be an arguement for smaller profile tyres handling better, being less give in the sidewall should create a stiffer set up much like stiffer suspension stops body roll, a stiffer sidewall should stop/reduce tyre roll.
Again this would reach a point where it will create more problems than it solves when the profile is too small and isn't able to roll enough. (much like overstiffening suspension reduces performance)


----------



## Kerr

xJay1337 said:


> You can all mock and laugh, having built my car for performance and actually done the research, being in the Vdub scene and having had to understand the nuances let me tell you this
> 
> We all know budget tyres are crap, nankangs are not very good but are better than Wanli, Enduro, Sava, Triangle, etc. I see loads of posts up where someone has detailed a car and it has budget tyres but no-one says anything then do they? I would never personally run any sort of budget even when I came to fit wider wheels for looks, I would find a suitable performance tyre which will stretch.
> 
> Some people who slam their cars and put wider wheels on for aesthetics need stretch to clear the arches and struts, it's part of the look. If you don't understand it then keep stchum.
> It's completely legal to a given amount of poke and the tyre tread has to be within the arch (not the sidewall) which it is in 99.9% of cases.
> The people who often do go with massive stretch are low 'n' slow. They like to look good and don't often drive fast. Arguments aside of "well it might happen where you need to avoid a danger"...? read back to my post about people who detail cars with budget tyres... screw getting it detailed at £300-400 buy some proper tyres you tight git!!!!!
> 
> Many high performance cars come with stretch FROM THE FACTORY. Porsche 911 GT2, BMW M3s, 1M, all have slight stretch.
> 
> When it comes to legality, there is no rule as such. It says the tyre must be a suitable size for the rim.
> Falken for example specified the ZE912 and the FK452 to run on a 9.5 inch rim at 225/40
> 
> Which looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then that is absolutely legal. Most manufacturers certify an 8.5 on a 225 which will give a little bit of stretch as well.
> 
> A correctly inflated tyre that is stretched is no more likely to come off than a tyre which is not stretched.
> When you begin to lose air pressure (eg a puncture or are lazy and don't check) then you can get into a situation where the tyre bead bursts but this is frankly a problem faced with any tyre when you run it flat.
> 
> So draw the line in the sand, instead of cluelessly berating people. Coming from a forum where only a very small percentage do any sort of modification what so ever to their cars, I find it funny how they feel in a position to comment..


LOL, not you again.

I guess you are one of the many you are mocking for being too lazy to check tyre pressures?

I recall you had a tyre fall to bits as you were blasting about at high speed unaware you were speeding around on a dangerously underinflated tyre.

With correctly sized tyres you will get away with the danger of underinflated tyres for longer than you would stretched. There is increased risk.

Correct fitting of the tyres to manufacturers specification is also an MOT requirement. As is incorrect seating of the tyre on the rim. Again open to opinion.

BMW M3 come with 265mm(10.4") wide tyres on 9.5 inch rims and the 1M uses 10" rims.

Both tyres are clearly sitting well on the beading and well within manufacturing spec.

There are plenty that are stretched too far, and yes I have seen them come off.

It makes complete sense that when a sidewall is already under load and sitting at an angle, the force is going to be transferred to pull the bead far earlier than if the sidewall was taking the strain firstly.

The tyre load rating is also affected.

Your insurance is also affected

You can blab on as usual but having had this discussion with people way beyond your knowledge of tyres and cars, I know what opinion I will be accepting.


----------



## Farquhar

nick_mcuk said:


> I personally think they are downright dangerous.
> 
> Plod should be issuing big fines for this as it could cause an accident if one lets go.
> 
> Bloody stupid trend promoted by the idiot "Vee-Dub Sheep"


+1


----------



## The Cueball

Has anyone got real proof and real evidence that this practice is dangerous?

Or is it just the usual internet witch hunt?

i.e. can someone show, prove or link an accident where tyre stretch was the sole cause of it?

I'll go to even a tyre blow out??

C'mon angry internet mob, now is your time to shine! :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337

CraigQQ said:


> Is Dan!'s rear wheel legal there? to me that is out past the arch, and I _think _that means illegal yes?
> 
> Not trying to create an argument here.. genuine question as technically the tread of the tyre is inside the arch, but the wheel and sidewall are protruding.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the stretched look, and overly stretched looks terrible IMO but not that bothered if people have it.. their car and all that.


Hi buddy
The rule is the tyre tread itself have to be within the arch. Which it is. Then you have 30mm from the furthest point in the arch outwards.

Copied and pasted from uk-mkivs.



> Council Directive 78/549/EEC of 12 June 1978 on the approximation of the laws of the Member States relating to the wheel guards of motor vehicles
> 
> 2.1.2. The rear of the wheel guards must not terminate above a horizontal plane 150 mm above the axis of rotation of the wheels (as measured at the wheel centres) and furthermore the intersection of the edge of the wheel guard with this plane (point A, figure 1) must lie outside the median longitudinal plane of the tyre, or in the case of twin wheels the median longitudinal plane of the outermost tyre.
> 
> 2.1.3. The contour and location of the wheel guards shall be such that they are as close to the tyre as possible ; and in particular within the part formed by the radial planes referred to in 2.1.1, they shall satisfy the following requirements: 2.1.3.1. the projection - situated in the vertical plane of the tyre axis - of the depth (p) of the outer edge of the wheel guards, measured in the vertical longitudinal plane passing through the centre of the tyre, must be at least 30 mm. This depth (p) may be reduced progressively to zero at the radial planes specified in 2.1.1;
> 
> In short, the wheel must NOT protrude more than 30mm past the edge of the mudguard. so poke is allowed upto 3cm! beyond tat it is illegal!


----------



## Ben1413

The Cueball said:


> Has anyone got real proof and real evidence that this practice is dangerous?
> 
> Or is it just the usual internet witch hunt?
> 
> i.e. can someone show, prove or link an accident where tyre stretch was the sole cause of it?
> 
> I'll go to even a tyre blow out??
> 
> C'mon angry internet mob, now is your time to shine! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Sense at last!


----------



## xJay1337

> I guess you are one of the many you are mocking for being too lazy to check tyre pressures?
> 
> I recall you had a tyre fall to bits as you were blasting about at high speed unaware you were speeding around on a dangerously underinflated tyre.


I got a puncture while on the drive you pretentious little man. I pulled over into a layby where lots of Lorrys go to have a pee and I can only assume I got it there. Around 10 miles (over which time the tyre was slowly deflating) later I noticed the handling of my vehicle was compromised so I pulled over?



> With correctly sized tyres you will get away with the danger of underinflated tyres for longer than you would stretched. There is increased risk.


Which is what I said in my previous post.



> Correct fitting of the tyres to manufacturers specification is also an MOT requirement. As is incorrect seating of the tyre on the rim. Again open to opinion.


Not open to opinion at all. It's open to FACT. As I stated most manufactures, for example on an 8.5" rim, will certify the thinnest tyre to be a 225/40. This is freely available on the website of the various tyre manufacturers often under manufacturers data.
Falken with their ZE912 and FK452 tyres say that _they_ as the *manufacturer* are happy for you to put a 225/40 on a 9.5 rim.

Ergo that is again what I said in my previous post.



> BMW M3 come with 265mm(10.4") wide tyres on 9.5 inch rims and the 1M uses 10" rims.
> 
> Both tyres are clearly sitting well on the beading and well within manufacturing spec.


Sitting well on the beading? What are you talking about :lol:
As I said previously, for example on an 8.5" rim tyre manufacturers provide a RANGE of sizes, for example 225/40 through to a 255/40.










You can clearly see the slight factory stretch here.



> It makes complete sense that when a sidewall is already under load and sitting at an angle, the force is going to be transferred to pull the bead far earlier than if the sidewall was taking the strain firstly.
> 
> The tyre load rating is also affected.


I didn't say it WOULDN'T but the tyre is not going to magically fall off. Do you watch Drifting? Have you seen their tyres, the stretch that THEY have? Do they come off the rim?



> Your insurance is also affected


Only if ;

a) you have not disclosed your aftermarket wheel and
b) if you fit tyres OUTSIDE of the manufacturers specification



> You can blab on as usual but having had this discussion with people way beyond your knowledge of tyres and cars, I know what opinion I will be accepting.


It's not blabbing at all mate. It's the fact and the truth. 
Almost every time I post up you take it up yourself to have a dig, trying to what, assert your authority? Because you don't like me? It's almost like you find pleasure in arguing with me for the sake of it.

In this case, you're not only wrong but you're also a very sad little man who finds himself with nothing other to do than POINTLESSLY argue with someone who you take a personal grudge against for NO reason.

You said pretty much nothing to counter my completely factual statements RE construction and use regulations in terms of tyre size.. and for what? Seriously mate you need to grow up and some being so childish and making constant digs at me for things you don't understand.

Both myself and our forum have spent many hours of our own time consulting with police, VOSA and tyre manufacturers finding out what is actually legal. I post up information to that fact. You come and just slate what I say with no real substance... well done lad. Why don't you go actually find out what the laws are in terms of stretch, poke and the tyre regulations and then come back to me.


----------



## Ben1413

I ran my E46 like this for just over a year. I was even stopped by the police, more from curiosity than anything else. They looks in their VOSA / MOT handbook and couldn't find any faults with it.



















Ben


----------



## davec

The Cueball said:


> Has anyone got real proof and real evidence that this practice is dangerous?
> 
> Or is it just the usual internet witch hunt?
> 
> i.e. can someone show, prove or link an accident where tyre stretch was the sole cause of it?
> 
> I'll go to even a tyre blow out??
> 
> C'mon angry internet mob, now is your time to shine! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


You got a tin opener for that can of worms cueball?!!!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

> Council Directive 78/549/EEC of 12 June 1978 on the approximation of the laws of the Member States relating to the wheel guards of motor vehicles
> 
> 2.1.2. The rear of the wheel guards must not terminate above a horizontal plane 150 mm above the axis of rotation of the wheels (as measured at the wheel centres) and furthermore the intersection of the edge of the wheel guard with this plane (point A, figure 1) must lie outside the median longitudinal plane of the tyre, or in the case of twin wheels the median longitudinal plane of the outermost tyre.
> 
> 2.1.3. The contour and location of the wheel guards shall be such that they are as close to the tyre as possible ; and in particular within the part formed by the radial planes referred to in 2.1.1, they shall satisfy the following requirements: 2.1.3.1. the projection - situated in the vertical plane of the tyre axis - of the depth (p) of the outer edge of the wheel guards, measured in the vertical longitudinal plane passing through the centre of the tyre, must be at least 30 mm. This depth (p) may be reduced progressively to zero at the radial planes specified in 2.1.1;
> 
> In short, the wheel must NOT protrude more than 30mm past the edge of the mudguard. so poke is allowed upto 3cm! beyond tat it is illegal!


As a question for xJay1337 and not intending to cause an arguement but out of genuine interest. You've quoted the limits for wheels and tyres using the mudguard section of the IVA test but would you not also have to apply the projections limit for tyres with stretch and poke as they fall outside the plan form of the bodywork which is...

...Any wheel disc or central wheel securing nut that project beyond the body plan form must have a radius of curvature of at least 30mm, and cannot project from the plan form by more than 30mm.

Which agrees with your 30mm of "poke" but even with stretch are you not cutting it close to the radius limits?

And it also states that


> Each tyre must be of the correct nominal size for the wheel to which it is fitted


Now I know earlier you've said that manufacturers have said that tyres can be fitted to wheels with a width of X to Y but without having seen a manufacturers data sheet do they state a nominal size and a max and min or do they just state max to min as the nominal fittings?


----------



## davec

Derekh929 said:


> You may find you ain't insured if wrong tyre size for alloy


I'd be surprised if it didn't affect insurance.


----------



## The Cueball

davec said:


> You got a tin opener for that can of worms cueball?!!!


Eh... have you not seen my posts... I have one of the biggest tin opener's in the world...

:lol:

I noticed it's been ignored by the "dangerous" crowd though.... maybe they are away hunting for one...



:thumb:


----------



## Deniance

This thread is great, please don't close it, please


----------



## xJay1337

BigJimmyBovine said:


> As a question for xJay1337 and not intending to cause an arguement but out of genuine interest. You've quoted the limits for wheels and tyres using the mudguard section of the IVA test but would you not also have to apply the projections limit for tyres with stretch and poke as they fall outside the plan form of the bodywork which is...
> 
> ...Any wheel disc or central wheel securing nut that project beyond the body plan form must have a radius of curvature of at least 30mm, and cannot project from the plan form by more than 30mm.
> 
> Which agrees with your 30mm of "poke" but even with stretch are you not cutting it close to the radius limits?


Cutting it close? yes. Illegal? No. The point is that from the Arch outwards you have 30mm to play with, and I very very rarely see more than this because people are aware of the laws 



> And it also states that Now I know earlier you've said that manufacturers have said that tyres can be fitted to wheels with a width of X to Y but without having seen a manufacturers data sheet do they state a nominal size and a max and min or do they just state max to min as the nominal fittings?


If you look at a manufacturers spec sheet you will find your answer. As I said it's available on websites... 
I'm not going to do your research for you but here are Vredesteins for example.

http://www.vredestein.co.uk/car-tyres/technicaldata?Lang=en-UK

For example on a Sessanta they say it's completely fine to put an 225 on an 8.5. Which will give a bit of stretch. Ergo the tyre is fitted to a wheel of the correct size because the TYRE MANUFACTURER deems it legal.


----------



## Willows-dad

I'm running a 215 on an 8.5j and its hardly a stretch. 








They were already on when I bought the wheels, but IMO they look good. They're also a better ride and more comfy than my potenzas which are deemed to fit correctly. I don't go in for the mad stretch that you see on show cars, and my missus has demolished a couple of rims, but I think a slight stretch is fine.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

None of my post was a dig by the way I was just trying to make sure that everything had been covered. In certain circumstances stretch can look good, however, if its *proved* to be dangerous or illegal then maybe it will be time to re-consider the look.



> If you look at a manufacturers spec sheet you will find your answer. As I said it's available on websites...
> I'm not going to do your research for you but here are Vredesteins for example.


It wasn't laziness,honest I had a quick look at Falken but couldn't find anything obvious then I had to go Asda to get shopping, Chilli tonight with a dash of "The Hottest Sauce in the Universe, 2nd Dimension" for my brother who claims to like it really hot!:devil:


----------



## xJay1337

No problem buddy

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/448879.aspx?PageIndex=53

my bud Hamidi with his Bora - Read half way down he got pulled. His MOT expired his own fault he admitted to it.
Police tried to do him for poke till Vosa/MOT testers all said it was fine!! He was done for no MOT and low tyre tread, which he admitted and accepted as his own fault, no messing around

And here's his poke









Here's Falken's tyre size listing.


----------



## puckacostello

I know it's to do with allowing the car to go lower without scrubbing the tyres, 

But at the end of the day it's the only thing between you and the road. 
I wouldn't be taking the chances on some of the stretch I've seen in work! 
I'm a tyre fitter, some stretch is okay but there is a point where it goes too far!


----------



## xJay1337

I agree, there is a point where it's too far.
IMHO a 215 on a 9.5 is the limit of what I would ever do.. even then I would personally fit a 225.


----------



## lewylinto

I have seen a few sidewalls rip and know people who have had tyres pop off and in fact here's a few pictures






















I'm all for stretching and I have stretched tyres myself, I think people just don't understand why it's actually done and why people do it. I think it looks good and I can't say for definite it is safe but the only time I have seen anything go wrong is when the tyres are really stretched but in my mind you can't go wrong with a little bit!

I'm not saying go out and get stretched tyres and I'm not saying don't do it I'm just saying I like it and I have seen it go wrong and now you's have seen pictures of it.


----------



## Wout_RS

Why do they stretch wheels? Have seen it before but don't know what's the function of it?
Is it just for show? Or does it have advantages?

Is it good for track cars etc??


----------



## xJay1337

They are all on the back of the wheel and almost certainly due to rubbing on the suspension strut or coilover adjuster ring.


----------



## Fiesta-125

Wout_RS said:


> Why do they stretch wheels? Have seen it before but don't know what's the function of it?
> Is it just for show? Or does it have advantages?
> 
> Is it good for track cars etc??


No it's not good for track or performance. Less surface contact rubber and less sidewall stiffness. If you want to be on your roof then stretch your tyres and go on track!


----------



## xJay1337

Fiesta-125 said:


> No it's not good for track or performance. Less surface contact rubber and less sidewall stiffness. *If you want to be on your roof then stretch your tyres and go on track*!


Again clueless mate no offense.

Drift cars run stretch.










You can clearly see on the rear. If it's OK to drift I'm sure it's OK for dave to take on a track day.


----------



## xJay1337

deleted as the post i was replying to was deleted


----------



## Shiny

Fat tyres for me 

225/45/17 on 7.5" Alloys :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

@Fiesta... you are the angriest man on the internet! :lol:

I would get rid of all those F and C words mind you....family forum and all that jazz... 

:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Cut the Language out please - this is a family forum - or the thread will be locked


----------



## MK1Campaign

Thought I was on Edition 38 for a second lol


----------



## xJay1337

Yeah I could see poop was about to go through the letterbox.


----------



## nick_mcuk

The Cueball said:


> @Fiesta... you are the angriest man on the internet! :lol:
> 
> I would get rid of all those F and C words mind you....family forum and all that jazz...
> 
> :thumb:


Sounds like that bloke FiestaDan that got banned?!?!?



MK1Campaign said:


> Thought I was on Edition 38 for a second lol


Hahah it did smart of that place a bit


----------



## Kerr

xJay1337 said:


> I got a puncture while on the drive you pretentious little man. I pulled over into a layby where lots of Lorrys go to have a pee and I can only assume I got it there. Around 10 miles (over which time the tyre was slowly deflating) later I noticed the handling of my vehicle was compromised so I pulled over?
> 
> Which is what I said in my previous post.
> 
> Not open to opinion at all. It's open to FACT. As I stated most manufactures, for example on an 8.5" rim, will certify the thinnest tyre to be a 225/40. This is freely available on the website of the various tyre manufacturers often under manufacturers data.
> Falken with their ZE912 and FK452 tyres say that _they_ as the *manufacturer* are happy for you to put a 225/40 on a 9.5 rim.
> 
> Ergo that is again what I said in my previous post.
> 
> Sitting well on the beading? What are you talking about :lol:
> As I said previously, for example on an 8.5" rim tyre manufacturers provide a RANGE of sizes, for example 225/40 through to a 255/40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can clearly see the slight factory stretch here.
> 
> I didn't say it WOULDN'T but the tyre is not going to magically fall off. Do you watch Drifting? Have you seen their tyres, the stretch that THEY have? Do they come off the rim?
> 
> Only if ;
> 
> a) you have not disclosed your aftermarket wheel and
> b) if you fit tyres OUTSIDE of the manufacturers specification
> 
> It's not blabbing at all mate. It's the fact and the truth.
> Almost every time I post up you take it up yourself to have a dig, trying to what, assert your authority? Because you don't like me? It's almost like you find pleasure in arguing with me for the sake of it.
> 
> In this case, you're not only wrong but you're also a very sad little man who finds himself with nothing other to do than POINTLESSLY argue with someone who you take a personal grudge against for NO reason.
> 
> You said pretty much nothing to counter my completely factual statements RE construction and use regulations in terms of tyre size.. and for what? Seriously mate you need to grow up and some being so childish and making constant digs at me for things you don't understand.
> 
> Both myself and our forum have spent many hours of our own time consulting with police, VOSA and tyre manufacturers finding out what is actually legal. I post up information to that fact. You come and just slate what I say with no real substance... well done lad. Why don't you go actually find out what the laws are in terms of stretch, poke and the tyre regulations and then come back to me.


Last week you were moaning like a 5 year old as you wrongly accused me of name calling. Now you are at it. Very mature.

As my previous post in that thread,you did not manage to detect your tyre was serious underinflated until after the tyre was seriously deformed. That was well past the point many stretched tyres would be off the rim.

You've argued that stretched tyres aren't dangerous, but do concede that they will come off the rim far earlier in the event of losing pressure?

Surely that is a contradiction in what is safe or not? You can't have it both ways.

The slight stretch on the M3 CSL doesn't look bad at all. The walls look fairly square to me all the way down to the lip for rim protection.

Why are you comparing drift cars to road cars? One is a competition where going sideways in a controlled environment in cars with safety features and the other is a means of transport where safety is already a huge concern.

Firstly yes I have seen tyres come off drift cars.

Secondly the drift cars run with suspension geometry and narrow tyres all designed to decrease grip.

The tyres are also inflated to pressures way above that of a road tyre. Many of the drift cars are using tyres that are designed for drifting and not normal road use.

There is no comparison between road cars and drift cars.

You may need to read you own posts back.

I like the fact you now quote back the police and VOSA about the legality about something when in the past when people quote their stance on HID lights you choose to dismiss their take on it.

You just chop and change your opinion to suit yourself and when someone does have a differing opinion to you, you can't help yourself but go on and on in an attempt to supress it.

I didn't make a dig at you at all. I responded early in the thread and it was in fact you who started mocking people with a different opinion than you.

You are the most biased person that is completely ignorant to anything that doesn't suit your argument.

It isn't that I take digs at you, you just make yourself stand out with your attitude towards others. I've previously ignored posts you've made in my threads to avoid conflict.

I only responded to you in this thread because I had made an earlier post and your first post was intended to be directly insulting to people who share my opinion.

So you can't attempt to be insulting and then moan if you get a response.


----------



## Deanoecosse

The tyre wall is whats bearing the weight of the car, like the walls of a house, they are designed to run almost vertically. My analogy would be this: get your self into a pressup position, with your arms straight down, your arms are the sidewall on a "normal" tyre and can take this weight no problem.
Now move your arms an extra 12" apart and do some pressups. That extra strain represents the sidewall on a stretched tyre. Not so easy to hold yourself up now is it. Simple engineering would tell you its a bad idea to stretch it and put stresses on sidewalls that were not designed to be subject to such forces.


----------



## xJay1337

I have quoted VOSA on HIDs which were legal if under 2000 lumens without washers and levelling. As MOT testers cannot test this then they have to apply the lowest common demoninator 

Say what you like. I provided legal information about stretch legality which you refute. So what's the point in the discussion.


----------



## Kerr

Deanoecosse said:


> The tyre wall is whats bearing the weight of the car, like the walls of a house, they are designed to run almost vertically. My analogy would be this: get your self into a pressup position, with your arms straight down, your arms are the sidewall on a "normal" tyre and can take this weight no problem.
> Now move your arms an extra 12" apart and do some pressups. That extra strain represents the sidewall on a stretched tyre. Not so easy to hold yourself up now is it. Simple engineering would tell you its a bad idea to stretch it and put stresses on sidewalls that were not designed to be subject to such forces.


That is exactly the case.

Anyone with any technical or engineering background can see that.

Just like a builder knows not to build a wall at 20 degrees.


----------



## organisys

Oh Noes, not this again!


----------



## Deniance

Superb


----------



## xJay1337

Detailing World thread of the year.


----------



## rich157

witcher said:


> I see it this way
> Any mod enhancing the performance/handling/safety of your vehicle is great.
> Any mod decreasing the performance/handling/safety of your vehicle is just plain stupid and you know exactly who you are if you are going down that road, don't ya
> And yeah, I am too old to care if it looks nice or not.


Completely agree  . . . here's a list of all the other so called "improvements" - http://www.boyracerguide.co.uk/guide.php#mods


----------



## Bartl

My brother is a tyre fitter and I recently went to Manchester 
With him to a tyre function. 
And from January 2014 the will no longer be aloud
To fit incorrect tyres on the rims. 
About time


----------



## xJay1337

Incorrect tyres being tyres fitted OUTSIDE of manufacturers specification.
Hence if Falken brought out a new tyre and Falken said "You can fit a 225/40 on a 9.5 rim" you are fine.

Which is what we've been discussing here.


----------



## Bartl

Unless the manufacturer specifies other wise.


----------



## lee.

Deanoecosse said:


> The tyre wall is whats bearing the weight of the car, like the walls of a house, they are designed to run almost vertically. My analogy would be this: get your self into a pressup position, with your arms straight down, your arms are the sidewall on a "normal" tyre and can take this weight no problem.
> Now move your arms an extra 12" apart and do some pressups. That extra strain represents the sidewall on a stretched tyre. Not so easy to hold yourself up now is it. Simple engineering would tell you its a bad idea to stretch it and put stresses on sidewalls that were not designed to be subject to such forces.


I quite like the look (within reason) but would not entertain it myself.

Just to pick up on your analogy Dean. I don't think it's a fair analogy. You are 100% correct in what you say tho it would make a pressup harder. However, In this case I think to splay your arms further apart to create and angle would help spread the load in the same way a pitched roof does. Both work.

Hope your well. Been a while.

Lee.


----------



## Shiny

I had a bit of a giggle at this "Hellaflush" i saw posted on FB yesterday:










No flames from this exhaust though, just sparks...


----------



## Bradders

They do look very dangerous. Apart from cosmetic looks do they have any other benefit? I don't mix in these circles haha :lol:


----------



## macmaw

Not for me, can't really add to what has already been said


----------



## dave955

You can not use the press up argument if you deflate a tyre it goes flat ,the side wall does not hold a tyre up the air inside it does , tyre sidewalks are that stiff on most cars these days it takes seconds for the sidewall to become detached from the rest of the tyre stretched or not , a stretched tyre (within reason) is no more dangerous than a normal tyre


----------



## witcher

The construction of tyre nowadays is really complex, composite affair and I would not overstretch it for any reason, definitely not looks.
But if you overstretch it to lower your car further you are messing the whole wheel alignment, and it is never a good thing.
Nor is fitting too wide or too big tyres to your vehicle.
You loose handling and/or performance.
Hence IMHO it is pointless.
I would never sacrifice performance for looks.
I do agree with Jay on one thing though, people fitting budget tyres to their beautifully detailed cars, or any cars for that matter. It is just wrong.
Tyres are the only thing that keeps your vehicle in contact with tarmac, is it so difficult to understand?
Therefore no budget tyres for me (works actually cheaper in the long run) and no overstretch.


----------



## james_death

I would have expected a gross size difference would in validate your insurance if they are not to manufacturers recommended sizes.

As others have said want maximum rubber contact for me not less.


----------



## Johnr32

Shiny said:


> Fat tyres for me
> 
> 225/45/17 on 7.5" Alloys :thumb:


aye that looks sweet! Dont get me started on meaty tyres...I love small/oem wheels with meaty tyres! Im running 225/50/16 8j on the rear of my car


----------



## Nally

I have a question about tyre widths
On my audi 225/40/18 7.5 wheels when I reverse in almost full lock it feels like the tyres have fell off the bead ( hard to explain ) I am only reversing verry slowly so don't understand and tyres a new premium ones with correct pressures ?


----------



## Fiesta-125

Nally said:


> I have a question about tyre widths
> On my audi 225/40/18 7.5 wheels when I reverse in almost full lock it feels like the tyres have fell off the bead ( hard to explain ) I am only reversing verry slowly so don't understand and tyres a new premium ones with correct pressures ?


At full lock your exerting a lot of force onto the tire if you aren't moving while using lock. What do you mean the feel like they fall off anyway,


----------



## Danman

Is this thread going the way of the Auto Finesse Desire limited edition to 500 pots discussion....?


----------



## JamesCotton

I like the look of stretched but wouldn't do it personally.

Here, a picture to calm everyone down:


----------



## Nally

Fiesta-125 said:


> At full lock your exerting a lot of force onto the tire if you aren't moving while using lock. What do you mean the feel like they fall off anyway,


Almost full lock and reversing off drive ( slow )

They make a thud noise as if the tyre wall folds ( can't see tho am I am in the car can happen on any side on the fronts. So lets say I turn the stearing wheel counterclockwise the wheel nearest me seems to be the one affected and vice versa only ever noticed in both my audis with low profile tyres.


----------



## Mad Ad

Not mine just a pic I took at the u.dubs show


----------



## tombarber92

JamesCotton said:


> I like the look of stretched but wouldn't do it personally.
> 
> Here, a picture to calm everyone down:


Well that cracked me up! A nice break from all the seriousness! Tehe :thumb:


----------



## JamesCotton

tombarber92 said:


> Well that cracked me up! A nice break from all the seriousness! Tehe :thumb:


I know, bit too serious, the picture is amazing . Cats make everything better :thumb:


----------



## mjL

10j - 205-45-17


----------



## k9vnd

xJay1337 said:


> So draw the line in the sand, instead of cluelessly berating people. Coming from a forum where only a very small percentage do any sort of modification what so ever to their cars, I find it funny how they feel in a position to comment..


:lol: dont get your knicker's in a twist kid, it is a detailing site after all and if you cared closely enough you'd have noticed the majority that have commented are member's on various car forum's where we talk about all our modification's.
The remainder i can't answer for but am pretty sure most who have commented that you speak off don't still live with there mummy's and have more interest's than stretching a tyre on there rim's.

:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337

Sorry who are you calling a kid?
I have my own house at 21, and was actually kicked out at 18 with no job and no education at the time. You sir can do one.

On the rest of the topic, I think we have all now agreed that some stretch is OK (within manufacturer guidelines) and that outside of that, it can get into the realm of the unknown. 
I think the topics then run its course!


----------



## k9vnd

xJay1337 said:


> And here's his poke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him to stop messing with the tyre's and get that rear plate straightened!


----------



## TJenkos

[brag]



xJay1337 said:


> Sorry who are you calling a kid?
> I have my own house at 21, you can do one.


 [/brag]

That's better 

this thread needs closing, fast.


----------



## fatdazza

JamesCotton said:


> I like the look of stretched but wouldn't do it personally.
> 
> Here, a picture to calm everyone down:


Not sure your cat is having the desired effect (given recent posts) :lol:

BTW - the cat looks a bit pi$$ed off at being dropped in the snow :lol:

(cats don't land that way unless dropped)


----------



## xJay1337

True point 

I just don't appreciate being called a kid or having the snipe about living at home with mummy made that's all. 
I'm sure some people don't appreciate being called clueless, but when they say "STRETCH IS ILLEGAL/DANGEROUS" without actually knowing the legislation, then that does make them a bit clueless let's be honest :lol:


----------



## k9vnd

xJay1337 said:


> Sorry who are you calling a kid?
> I have my own house at 21, and was actually kicked out at 18 with no job and no education at the time. You sir can do one.
> 
> On the rest of the topic, I think we have all now agreed that some stretch is OK (within manufacturer guidelines) and that outside of that, it can get into the realm of the unknown.
> I think the topics then run its course!


ERM no... i think we can agree now we know a little info we can see the reason behind the attitude, answer for everything.
Al do one and let you knock yourself off with a reason to reply.:lol: or you needing some more pic's of stretch to do that:lol:


----------



## JamesCotton

fatdazza said:


> Not sure your cat is having the desired effect (given recent posts) :lol:
> 
> BTW - the cat looks a bit pi$ off at being dropped in the snow :lol:
> 
> (cats don't land that way unless dropped)


Not my cat, my cats are BEASTS love my cats . ill add some more pictures to calm this stuff down


----------



## xJay1337

I only have an answer for things I know about. 

Since I have such an interest in stretching tyres onto rims, I spend my free time kicking it at tyre shops, putting 185s onto my Mum's 12j rims.


----------



## TJenkos

Here's my new cat i collect in 7 weeks, this might help...










Everyone say awwwwww


----------



## xJay1337

An actual aww!!


----------



## JamesCotton

TJenkos said:


> Here's my new cat i collect in 7 weeks, this might help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone say awwwwww


AWWWWWWW,

these are my cats


----------



## k9vnd

xJay1337 said:


> I only have an answer for things I know about.
> 
> Since I have such an interest in stretching tyres onto rims, I spend my free time kicking it at tyre shops, putting 185s onto my Mum's 12j rims.


:doublesho








:lol:


----------



## Fiesta-125




----------



## JamesCotton




----------



## Nally

I actuly had a real question : (


----------



## JamesCotton

Nally said:


> I actuly had a real question : (


Sorry Nally, I would have answered it if I could, but I can't :/ sorry, so to chill people out I posted cat pictures :thumb:


----------



## NissanMan

witcher said:


> I see it this way
> Any mod enhancing the performance/handling/safety of your vehicle is great.
> Any mod decreasing the performance/handling/safety of your vehicle is just plain stupid and you know exactly who you are if you are going down that road, don't ya
> And yeah, I am too old to care if it looks nice or not.


You got my vote here :thumb:


----------



## NissanMan

Seems it went kittens here is one of my 3 just borns (well 4 days old now)

Not sure how to embed youtube here


----------



## JamesCotton

NissanMan said:


> Seems it went kittens here is one of my 3 just borns (well 4 days old now)
> 
> Not sure how to embed youtube here


So Cute!!


----------



## Jdm boy

Nally said:


> I have a question about tyre widths
> On my audi 225/40/18 7.5 wheels when I reverse in almost full lock it feels like the tyres have fell off the bead ( hard to explain ) I am only reversing verry slowly so don't understand and tyres a new premium ones with correct pressures ?


I'm no tyre guru by any means but sounds abit like the tires are abit big for the rim, I only have 225's on my 9j rim. I could be completly wrong but just a suggestion.

As for stretched tires it really depends on the type of car, personally I wouldn't dream of having stretched tires on a performance car but on a low and slow car that can hardly hit 60mph would be acceptable

Actually I can't say much as I have 195/45/16 tyre on a 9j wheel :sorry: (but it's for a euro style car so slighty more acceptable


----------



## Nally

Jdm boy said:


> I'm no tyre guru by any means but sounds abit like the tires are abit big for the rim, I only have 225's on my 9j rim. I could be completly wrong but just a suggestion.
> 
> As for stretched tires it really depends on the type of car, personally I wouldn't dream of having stretched tires on a performance car but on a low and slow car that can hardly hit 60mph would be acceptable
> 
> Actually I can't say much as I have 195/45/16 tyre on a 9j wheel :sorry: (but it's for a euro style car so slighty more acceptable


I was hoping the 225 would help solve this issue 
It works in my head lol


----------



## Jdm boy

Well I hope you get it sorted, it sounds quite strange indeed. 

are you sure it's the tyre? Maybe the tires are faulty?


----------



## Shiny

225s on a 7.5 can feel a bit bouncy due to flex in the sidewall unless you go for the XL sidewalls. Not sure if that is your problem?


----------



## Nally

Jdm boy said:


> Well I hope you get it sorted, it sounds quite strange indeed.
> 
> are you sure it's the tyre? Maybe the tires are faulty?


Don't think so its a new tyre and its a pilot sport2


----------



## Nally

Shiny said:


> 225s on a 7.5 can feel a bit bouncy due to flex in the sidewall unless you go for the XL sidewalls. Not sure if that is your problem?


8" reduce this ?


----------



## Shiny

You'd have to change your alloys to get 8" though.


----------



## Nally

Shiny said:


> You'd have to change your alloys to get 8" though.


That's my plan ; )

Like these non oem but closest I can find without paying about £800 for a used set .

http://www.wheelbasealloys.com/18_Inch_Riva_RTT_Alloy_Weels__7252


----------



## Willows-dad

Oem would always look better, but they're not too bad. I can't say I've ever noticed an issue on either set of wheels, but could it be something to do with quattro shuffling the power between the wheels?


----------



## colarado red

Mad Ad said:


> Not mine just a pic I took at the u.dubs show


Surely that can't pass an mot the wheel is sticking past the arch.


----------



## xJay1337

Surely it does (read back to my previous posts on the issue)


----------



## cassy

*Full Lock Skipping*



Nally said:


> I have a question about tyre widths
> On my audi 225/40/18 7.5 wheels when I reverse in almost full lock it feels like the tyres have fell off the bead ( hard to explain ) I am only reversing verry slowly so don't understand and tyres a new premium ones with correct pressures ?


I have an A6 and have a similar issue, it feels like the front wheel skips slightly on full lock when reversing and sometimes when moving forward at slow speeds, I don't think its an issue and is actually something to do with the dual link suspension setup on my car (I had the missus drive it around in circles and then her car and that's all I could see that was different).

Im not sure if the A3 has a similar suspension setup.

I just avoid full lock by half a turn where possible even if it means more three point turns to get off the drive.

Some users have also checked the power steering fluid level but I don't see this being an issue or a fix personally, maybe worth a check?

Here are some links to the forum I use and it seems to be a common problem (if you can call it that)

http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?85629-Audi-Quattro-problem&highlight=full+lock+skip

http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?4542-A4-tdi-Quattro-wheel-hop-tyre-scraping&highlight=full+lock+skip

http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?86835-wierd-juddering-when-on-full-lock&highlight=full+lock+skip

hth


----------



## Robbur29

I have run stretch tyres on all of my cars and none of which have handled bad. 
The less tyre wall the less tyre flex, which makes the tyre movement much much less hence a harder/stiffer ride.
Also note that the *wheel can* exceed the arch but the *tyre tread* cannot.

Some images of my cars with stretch. 

IMG_9342 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_5557 by --Rob--, on Flickr

Nothing wrong with it in my opinion, Just ensure that the wheels are sealed and correctly fitted.


----------



## xJay1337

Nice Fabia bud.


----------

